# Wie oft füttern ?



## Feuersalamander (16. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Hab´mal eine Frage, weil mir bis jetzt mehrere Leute verschiedene Sachen gesagt haben.. Deshalb frage ich mal die Profis..

Wie oft füttert Ihr eure Teichbewohner ?

Bei mir sind es jetzt 4 Goldorfen, 2 Kois, 10 Goldies..

Ich füttere zur Zeit alle 2-3 Tage eine Handvoll Sticks.. Sind innerhalb 5 Minuten weg..

Ciao.

Alex


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

hallo alex,
schade, dass du nicht auf die gehört hast, die es besser wissen und es dir vor langer zeit in einem anderen thread schon *vor* besatz ans herz legten... 
wir hatten auch mal einen 4000 liter teich und ebenfalls goldis, shubunkins, 4 goldorfen und 2 kois drin.
allerdings *bevor* wir dieses forum kannten und hier gesagt bekamen, dass das kein besatz für so eine "pfütze" ist.
und wir haben unseren fischen zuliebe auf die guten tips gehört. die goldorfen sind in einen groooßen schwimmteich gezogen und die beiden kois in einen tollen, großen koiteich.
und wir hatten immer noch eine menge zu schauen mit den goldis und den shubunkins 
füttern bräuchtest du mit einem vernünftigen besatz eigentlich gar nicht, die finden genug im teich.
du tust den "großwerdenden" wirklich keinen gefallen, so wie du sie hältst 
krankheiten oder verluste sind da in absehbarer zeit leider vorprogrammiert....


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar Auch neuling, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal, um dir meine Erfahrungen zu schildern:

Ich habe schon lange Zeit Goldfische im Aquarium. Dort bin ich sehr schnell dazu übergegangen, viel weniger Tiere zu halten, als das Aquarium eigentlich zuläßt. Den Pflanzen tut es gut und ich finde es mittlerweile auch schöner so.

Die Goldies fressen meist solange, wie es was gibt. Die hören also nicht unbedingt auf, wenn sie satt sind. Dadurch können sie auch krank werden. Seit ich im Aquarium den Besatz drastisch reduziet habe, sterben mir keine Fische mehr und die Pflanzen gedeien prächtig. Im Aquarium füttere ich auch nicht sehr viel. Lieber öfter und dann nur wenig.

In meinem 3000L Teich habe ich drei Goldfische, 2 Schubunkin und zwei männliche __ Sonnenbarsche. Rein vom Gefühl her ist das schon nahe am Überbesatz. Andererseits wollte ich die Goldfische nicht überhand nehmen lassen und auch keinen einzelnen __ Barsch halten. Ich mußte also einen Kompromiss eingehen. 

Ich finde es auch viel schöner, wenn der Teich nicht so überbevölkert ist.

Mein Tecih ist nun erst wenige Wochen alt und die Fische versorgen sich selbst. Ich füttere ale paar Tage mal ein wenige Flocken, mehr nicht. Am Anfang hatten die Goldies den Tannwedel zwar Stark dezinmiert, aber im Moment erholt er sich wieder. Den Barschen werfe ich ab und an mal einen Wurm hin. Wenn alle Pflanzen richtig angegangen sind, werde ich das Füttern auch einstellen.  So wie es aussieht können die __ Barsche bald ihre Aufgabe erfülen und sich um den __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs kümmern.

Meiner Meinung nach soll es so sein, dass man kaum oder garnicht füttern muss. Wenn doch, stimmt was im Teich nicht.

Da ich aber auch noch am Anfang meiner Teicherfahrungen stehe, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren Belehren.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Guten Morgen ringsrum!

@ Alex: Lieder ist Dein Teich wirklich etwas übervölkert. Allerdings kann ich Dich gut verstehen! Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja doch überwinden und den Besatz etwas reduzieren

@ Katja: Als "Pfütze" würde ich 4000l nicht gerade bezeichnen! Ausserdem gibt es über angemessenen Lebensraum für jeden Fisch bei 3 Leuten 7 unterschiedliche Meinungen, gelle?

@ Heiko: Wie groß ist das Aquarium, im dem Du die Goldies hältst? Und WO steht es? Du weißt schon das Goldies nix für die Wohnung sind? Weil jedes Aq. durch Licht, Filter etc. einfach zu warm wird!

@ all: Ich habe jetzt schon häufig gelesen, dass Koi, Goldie & co. die Pflanzen anfressen und genau die Menschen, die das schreiben füttern ihre Fischi´s NICHT!
Kann ich nur sagen; eigene Selberschuld! Jedes Tier, was in der Obhut von uns ist wird sich was fressbares suchen, wenn nicht zugefüttert wird!!!!!
Kein künstlich angelegter Teich wird auf Dauer den Nahrungsbedarf der dort lebenden Tiere (Fische) decken!

Noch was: Ich bin garantiert kein Fischpapst oder so, aber ich pflege seit meinem 8. Lebensjahr Fische! Jetzt bin ich 44!


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*



Aristocat schrieb:


> @ Katja: Als "Pfütze" würde ich 4000l nicht gerade bezeichnen!



du vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man 4 ausgewachsene orfen plus 2 ausgewachsene kois fragen könnte....


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> @ Heiko: Wie groß ist das Aquarium, im dem Du die Goldies hältst? Und WO steht es? Du weißt schon das Goldies nix für die Wohnung sind? Weil jedes Aq. durch Licht, Filter etc. einfach zu warm wird!


Ich habe derzeit 4 Schleierschwänze in 150 Liter. Das Aquarium steht im Wohnzimmer, das max. 20°C hat. Filter und Liecht werden das Wasser wohl kaum aufheizen können, da Außenfilter und Kaltlicht.


Aristocat schrieb:


> @ all: Ich habe jetzt schon häufig gelesen, dass Koi, Goldie & co. die Pflanzen anfressen und genau die Menschen, die das schreiben füttern ihre Fischi´s NICHT!
> Kann ich nur sagen; eigene Selberschuld!


Komt aber auch drauf an, ob sich diese Leute darüber beschweren. Mir war von Anfang an klar, dass die Fische an die Pflanzen gehen. Daher habe ich auch Pflanzen genommen, welche von den Fischen auch als Futter genutzt werden können.


Aristocat schrieb:


> Jedes Tier, was in der Obhut von uns ist wird sich was fressbares suchen, wenn nicht zugefüttert wird!!!!!


Wo liegt jetzt das Problem? Das wäre doch eine wesentlich natürlichere Art der Haltung, als Fertigfutter. 


Aristocat schrieb:


> Kein künstlich angelegter Teich wird auf Dauer den Nahrungsbedarf der dort lebenden Tiere (Fische) decken!


Das stelle ich hiermit einfach mal in Frage. Seit ich meine Fische im Teich habe, wachsen sie. Das bei einem neuen Teich. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass der Teich mit zunehmendem Alter immer mehr Nahrung liefern wird.


Aristocat schrieb:


> Noch was: Ich bin garantiert kein Fischpapst oder so, aber ich pflege seit meinem 8. Lebensjahr Fische! Jetzt bin ich 44!


Ich will mich hier jetzt nicht mit dir anlegen, aber ich habe mir mal deinen Teich angesehen und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
- 8 Koi in 12.000 Liter? Dazu noch 6 Schubunkin und 3 Goldies? Erscheint mir jetzt erst mal sehr viel, da ja für einen Koi oft bis zu 5.000 Liter empfohlen werden.

- Deine Angaben zu größe können nicht stimmen. Bei einem Durchmesser von 3,5m kann das Volumen bei 1,2m Tiefe noch nicht einmal hinkommen, wenn der Teich überall 1,2m Tief ist.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Feuersalamander (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hi.

Alle unsere Fische sind noch relativ klein und jung. Haben deshalb viel zu entdeckenden Lebensraum..

Als Pfütze würde ich meinen Teich auch nicht bezeichnen, nichtsdestotrotz wird demnächst angebaut..

Weiss aber, dass mit dem jetzigen Besatz die Obergrenze erreicht ist.

Schönen Feierabend !

Ciao,

Alex


----------



## Aristocat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo Heiko!
Du hast Dich aber mit mir angelegt! Wenn Du mir die 12000 Liter nicht glaubst, bitte, Deine Kanne Bier! Meine Wasseruhr geht jedenfalls genau. 

150 Liter für Goldie´s ist ein mieser Witz!
Kaltlicht? Lass Dich auslachren oder auch nicht!
Aussenfilter? Hat der keinen Motor?
 Und Du gehst vermutlich auch nicht im Supermakt einkaufen, sondern deckst Dich im Garten mit __ Schnecken, Käfern und Gras ein?


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> Du hast Dich aber mit mir angelegt!


Ich habe nicht vor mich mit dir anzulegen, ich bin nur nicht auf Anhieb deiner Meinung.


Aristocat schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir die 12000 Liter nicht glaubst, bitte, Deine Kanne Bier! Meine Wasseruhr geht jedenfalls genau.


Dann stimmen deine anderen Angaben im Profil eben nicht. Du gibst einen Durchmesser von 3,5m an. Auf dem Bild sieht dein Teich auch annähernd rund aus, wodurch sich für mich diese Rechnung ergibt:

Durchmesser = 3,5m = Radius von 1,75

Radius x Radius x Pi
1,75 x 1,75 x 3,14 = 9,61 m² als Grundfläche.

Das dann mal die Tiefe von 1,2 ergibt gerundet 11,5 Kubikmeter, also 11.500 Liter, wenn du das Loch als Zylinder ausgehoben hättest, was aber sicherlich nicht der Fall ist.



Aristocat schrieb:


> 150 Liter für Goldie´s ist ein mieser Witz!


Es gibt Leute die behaupten ein Koi braucht 5.000 Liter. Bei acht Tieren macht das also 40.000 Liter, die du haben müßtest, nur für die Koi. Deine 12.000 Liter wären demnach auch zu wenig.



Aristocat schrieb:


> Kaltlicht? Lass Dich auslachren oder auch nicht!
> Aussenfilter? Hat der keinen Motor?


Leuchtstoffröhren und der Motor des Filters, der ja keine nennenswerte Wärme an das Wasser abgibt wirken sich woh kaum so negativ auf die Temperatur des Wassers aus, dass es den Fischen schaden würde. Die Wassertemperatur entspricht im großen und Ganzen der Raumtemperatur, also ca. 20°C. Laut dem Fachhändler, wo ich die Fische gekauft habe ist das vollkommen in Ordnung, wie auch die Aquariengröße. Ich habe auch im Vorfeld einiges gelesen und in den Büchern war ein Temperaturbereich von bis zu 23°C angegeben. Bei der Beckengröße wurden meist wesentlich geringere Werte angegeben. Natürlich wären 500 Liter oder mehr für die Fische besser, halte ich aber für fast nicht machbar.



Aristocat schrieb:


> Und Du gehst vermutlich auch nicht im Supermakt einkaufen, sondern deckst Dich im Garten mit __ Schnecken, Käfern und Gras ein?



Das ist ein sehr unsachlicher Vergleich.Wenn du sachlich über die Artgerechte Ernährung von Fischen diskutieren möchtest, gerne. Ich lerne als Anfänger auch gerne was dazu. Also erkläre mir bitte, welche Vorteile das Fertigfutter gegenüber der Nahrung im Teich hat. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo Heiko!
Mag sein, dass der Vergleich unsachlich klingt, ist er aber nicht!
Was Dein sog. "Fachhändler" Dir erzählt ist schlicht und ergreifend Mist!
Die wollen zwar beraten und sie wollen auch Dein Bestes, nämlich Deine Kohle!
Wer sagt, das Leuchtstoffröhren und Filter keine Wärme abgeben hat absolut keinen Plan!
Da Du ja ein echtes Mathegenie  bist kannst Du ja spaßeshalber mal ausrechnen wie lange ich jetzt Fische halte.
Zugegeben, bei mir läuft das meiste völlig anders, wie beim Rest der Welt und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf mein Viehzeug.
Wenn Du mehr über mich erfahren möchtest, dann kannst Du sehr gerne mal auf meiner HP vorbeischauen! In meinen Kontakten!
Übrigens schöne Fotos im Gartenthread!


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass der Vergleich unsachlich klingt, ist er aber nicht!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


Schade, dass du nicht wirklich auf die Fragen antwortest.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo, 

ich bin seit über 30 Jahren begeisterter Aquarianer, hab 3 Süsswasserbecken zwischen 60-650 Liter und ein Meerwasserbecken mit 400 Litern. Bei den Süsswasserbecken ist ein 120 Liter Becken davon ein Kaltwasserbecken und die Wassertemperatur liegt im Schnitt bei 18-max 20 Grad. 
Bei einer Filterung über einen Externen Filter liegt im Aquaristikbereich die Pumpe komplett ausserhalb und der Motor kann somit keine Wärme abgeben. Die Vorschaltgeräte der Leuchtstofflampen liegen auch auserhalb des Beckens und für gewöhnlich wird eine Leuchtstofflampe nicht sehr warm. 
Im Meerwasserbereich hab ich zur Zeit, trotz einer Wassertemperatur von ca 28 Grad, zusätlich einen Durchflusskühler am laufen, da hier eine andere Technik und viel mehr Wärme über HQI Strahler abgegeben wird.
Im Kaltwasserbecken sind zur Zeit mehrere grosse __ Barsche, die sich anscheinend sehr wohl fühlen, sonst hätte ich keinen Nachwuchs.

Bevor man sich in gewissen Bereichen nicht sonderlich auskennt, sollte man sich lieber mal schlau machen.

Lg Marcus


----------



## jochen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,



Aristocat schrieb:


> Kein künstlich angelegter Teich wird auf Dauer den Nahrungsbedarf der dort lebenden Tiere (Fische) decken!



kann ich so nicht bestätigen...

Bei unseren Teich (Besatz und Volumen siehe im Profil) funktioniert das (ohne Zufütterung) schon seit 2006, ohne das ein Fisch verhungert ist.
Nachwuchs allerdings null, ist auch so angestrebt.
Krankheiten oder gar Totesfälle (ausser Opfern von Ringelnattern und __ Enten) haben wir zum Glück auch noch nicht beobachten können.

Ausser den Fischen leben noch erfogreich Tiere wie __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Nattern etc im und um den Teich.

Das Ganze jedoch mit einer Ausnahme,
 im Frühjahr dieses Jahres haben wir nach neunwöchiger geschlossener Eisdecke ein wenig mit Futter für etwa eine Woche lang nachgeholfen.


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*



Feuersalamander schrieb:


> Wie oft füttert Ihr eure Teichbewohner ?



Hi,

Sonntags gibt es ein bisschen Futter, um zu gucken, ob alle noch da sind. Ansonsten zwischendurch, was im Garten so anfällt (Raupen, Blattläuse etc.).

Pflanzen haben bisher nur unter Köchenfliegenlarven gelitten ( ich denke es werden öfter mal die Falschen beschuldigt...) - allerdings habe ich auch keine Goldfische!


----------



## Aristocat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

OK, noch mal!

Ich habe in meinen beiden Aquarien ( 200l und 240l) keine Heizung, je eine Abdeckung mit Leuchstoffröhren und je einen Eheim Aussenfilter.
Um in beiden Becken eine Konstante Wassertemeratur von 26 ° C zu halten muß ich bei extrem heisser Witterung (2 Tage über 28°C) je Aquarium 30 - 40l Wasser tauschen. Meine Aquarien stehen NICHT am Fenster oder in dessen Nähe.
Ist deine Frage beantwortet?
Noch was, dass deine Fische im Teich wachsen ist völlig normal, da sie jetzt endlich Platz haben. Fische passen sich nicht der Grösse des Beckens an! Das ist Blödsinn.
Nicht zufüttern halt ICH für unverantwortlich. Meine Teichfischis bekommen 2 am Tag ca. 1 Esslöffel Stick´s und ab und an fülle ich den Mückenlarvenbestand im Teich wieder auf. Auch meine __ Molche verschmähen das Fischfutter nicht.
Meine Aquarienfische werden einmal täglich mit Flocken gefüttert. Natürlich bekommen sie auch von den Mückenlarven, logisch.
Meine __ Barsche sind im Schnitt 8 Jahre alt. Letzte Woche ist leider mein Lininedornwels "Alfred" gestorben, der war 12!


----------



## jochen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hi 



Aristocat schrieb:


> Nicht zufüttern halt ICH für unverantwortlich.



naja, sehen so Fische aus die von ihren Halter unverantwortlich gehalten werden?

Eine kleine Auswahl aus Teich und Aquarienhaltung, ich denke ich weiss schon ein wenig was ich tippsle.

__ Goldfisch, Sarasa und Sonnenbarsch im Teich,

 ... ... 
Rotrückenskalar und L 183 Larve in verschiedenen Aquarien.

 ... 

PS, 

ganz wichtig, bei Nichtfütterung im Teich muss natürlich immer das Volumen zum Besatz passen. 
Desweiteren sollte man den Teich ein Jahr fischlos fahren, damit sich eine Artenvielfalt von Tieren im und am Teich entwickelt, bevor die Fische eingesetzt werden. 
So hat der Teich beim "Fischstart" meiner Meinung nach eine natürliche "Nahrungsquelle" für die Fische, die sich bei angepassten Fischbesatz aufrecht hält.


----------



## Aristocat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo Jochen!
Wie ich schon Heiko sagte: 3 Leute und 7 Meinungen!
Auf das richtige Mass kommt es an.
Sag mal ist das dein Skalar? Der ist wunderschön! Der Koi auch (neidischkuck)


----------



## jochen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hi Andrea,

jepp, ich halte eine Gruppe von sechs Manacapuru Rotrücken (Wildformskalare) in einen Südamerikabecken.

Und der Koi ist ein Sarasa (Goldfischart)...

auf diesen Bild ist er noch recht klein ist mittlerweile schon ein richtiger Brummer geworden...

freut mich das er dir gefällt, ist auch mein Lieblingsgoldi.
Ich habe den damals gekauft da er mich an einen Tanchokoi erinnert, naja ist halt ein Tancho für den kleinen Mann...


----------



## Aristocat (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

oops
Ich hab nicht auf die Bartel geachtet. Skalare hätte ich auch gern, aber mit denen habe ich einfach kein Glück, schade! Dafür hab ich jetzt "Grottenkoi"
Na ja passt zu mir ich bloß Viecher, die kein anderer haben mag.


----------



## marcus18488 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo Jochen,

hast du deinen Koi bei mir im Teich fotographiert? 

Meiner sieht genauso aus, nur schwimmt er mir einfach nie vor die Linse

Sind super Bilder 

Viele Grüsse vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## heiko-rech (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> Um in beiden Becken eine Konstante Wassertemeratur von 26 ° C zu halten muß ich bei extrem heisser Witterung (2 Tage über 28°C) je Aquarium 30 - 40l Wasser tauschen.


Ohne Heizung eine konstante Temperatur von 26°C würde doch auch eine Raumtemperatur von 26°C voraussetzen, wenn du keine Heizung fürs Wasser benutzt.


Aristocat schrieb:


> Meine Aquarien stehen NICHT am Fenster oder in dessen Nähe.


Meines auch nicht, aber mein Wohnzimmer wird auch extrem selten wärmer als 20°C

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Feuersalamander (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Sonntags gibt es ein bisschen Futter, um zu gucken, ob alle noch da sind. Ansonsten zwischendurch, was im Garten so anfällt (Raupen, Blattläuse etc.).
> 
> Pflanzen haben bisher nur unter Köchenfliegenlarven gelitten ( ich denke es werden öfter mal die Falschen beschuldigt...) - allerdings habe ich auch keine Goldfische!



Hi, danke für Deine Antwort.. Füttere meist auch, um zu zählen..

Ist ja schon interessant wohin sich der Thread so entwickelt.. 

Schönes Wochenende !

Alex


----------



## koifischfan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Da kommen wir der Frage des Threadstarters schon wieder recht nahe. 

@__ feuersalamander
Und wie oft fütterst du wieviel? Natürlich nur zum Zählen? 

Wenn man das hier so liest, frage ich mich: Warum wird eigentlich Fischfutter hergestellt?


----------



## herbi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Servus,...



> Wie oft füttert Ihr eure Teichbewohner ?



ca. 5-8x am Tag etwa eine 1/4 Handvoll,....!!!

Und bei schönem Wetter abends Einzelfütterung,....!!!!

Wasserwerte und Koi stabil,....


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Ich füttere auch zwei, drei bis viermal täglich. Immer nur ganz kleine Portionen, die in Sekunden weg sind. Freuen sich immer so. Mein Teich könnte die Fische auch nicht ernähren. Dafür ist er zu klein...

Werte auch o.k. Wenn´s mal kurzfristig etwas mehr Algen sind, stelle ich das Futter für ein bis zwei Tage ein und sofort ist alles wieder .

Schönen Sonntag

Anne


----------



## Susan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Also ich füttere ganz oft, ca. 5-6 mal am Tag momentan. Zusammen macht es ca. 1 Löffel voll für die Kleinen pro Tag. Ich denke lieber oft und ganz wenig Futter als 1 mal und das in Masse.
Wenn ich auch nur meine Hand ohne Futter ins Wasser stecke sind die sofort am nuckeln....


----------



## koifischfan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Wir haben etwa 10 Kois und zehn kleine andere Fischlis. 
Anfänglich gab es jeden Tag 1,5 Hände Futter.
Seit einigen Wochen gehe ich gegen mein grünes Wasser vor und füttere diesselbe Menge nur noch dreimal die Woche.


----------



## Feuersalamander (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Nabend !

Also ich füttere zur Zeit alle 3 Tage so ca. eine Handvoll Sticks.. So etwa 30 würde ich schätzen.. 
Wasser ist kristallklar und die Werte absolut im grünen Bereich..

Bin halt auch immer so fasziniert, wenn die Kleinen in meiner Nähe fressen..
Ohne zu füttern wäre ja echt langweilig..

Ciao.

Alex


----------



## Kurt M (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wie oft füttern ?*

Hallo,

in unserem 20 Jahre alten Teich mit ca. 8000 Liter haben wir Anfangs 5 Goldis reingesetzt. In den Jahren haben sie sich zu einer nicht mehr zähbaren Menge vermehrt.
Gefüttert haben wir nie.
Ich denke wenn die Fische gehungert hätten, dann hätten sie sich wohl nicht so vermehrt.
Ein gut eingelaufener Teich ernährt seine Bewohner sicher alleine.

Der neue Teich ist viel größer, wie es bei dem mit Fischen weitergeht weiß ich noch nicht, aber ich lasse ihn erstmal noch 1 Jahr einlaufen dann sehen wir weiter. Gefüttert wird aber auf keinen Fall, die finden wirklich genug. Die ganzen Insekten müsse ja auch irgendwie in Schach gehalten werden.

viele Grüße
Kurt


----------

